# harvest termites



## motlatsilina (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a problem with harvest termites, it was treated last year around Sept but they keep re-occaring. I have phone the pest control company twice since then. They do the treatment but still the problem is still there. I want to know how to permantly get rid of them as they keep damaging my ceiling. Please help


----------

